

Ask HN: Ads provider for charity? - p-c-p

I have a small website that I created just as a hobby project (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pcp-comics.com&#x2F;). The website receives ~50k visitors per month.<p>Is there an ads provider that I can use where the money directly goes to a charity of my choice. I know I can use AdSense and similar, get the money and then donate it to charity, but I don&#x27;t want to deal with W-2 and tax filing.<p>If it works through ad blocker then it will be a plus. Thanks !
======
aquark
Don't have an answer for the question, but how about coming up with a list of
charities you want to support and seeing if they are interested in advertising
directly on the site for free?

~~~
p-c-p
That is helpful. Thanks ! :)

